# Exciting new development for the GTROC. Watch this video!



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Link to video:

2014 GTROC Sprint Series Promo - YouTube




Hopefully the video will have given you an idea of an exciting new series for 2014.
I recently had a meeting with Darin Frow of the Mitsubishi Lancer Register, they have been running a very successful Sprint Series for the last seven years, during this time a few GTRs have entered in the Guest Class however both Darin and the GTROC would like to set up a proper series for the GTROC. The Evo series will continue but if we can get enough members interested Darin will run a second day at selected venues, you could also enter the previous day in the Guest Class if you wished. Hire of circuits is very expensive so it is likely the second day will also feature entries from a Porsche club, I am sure there will be some healthy competition and banter between the GTROC and Porsche owners!
Currently we are looking at the series running over three circuits, these will probably be Snetterton, Blyton and Castle Combe, the other circuits used for the Sprint series on a single day are likely to be Oulton, Kames, Hethel and Teeside. Entry fees are going to be around £130 per meeting and Iain Litchfield has kindly agreed to sponsor the series with some trophies and an end of season award. He will also have a Litchfield technical support team at each round.
I have discussed with both Iain and Roger Burgess a class structure, it was felt the R35s should be limited to Stage 4 plus downpipes and the Skylines to 600 flywheel BHP, only road tyres ,no super sticky slicks with soft sprint compounds.
If you would be interested in getting involved and competing in this next year please add your names to a list below, obviously this will only run if the club can get enough entries to cover the cost of hiring the circuit for a second day.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice idea!

Shame the vid only features R35's.....kind of sends the wrong message TBH. Unless i had REALLY read the text I would have thought it was GTROC R35 Sprint Series :chairshot

Something I'd be VERY interested in doing once the car is 'ready'.

Please though....sort out the vid!,

TT


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

The reason it only shows R35s it is only R35s that entered previously so there is no film of earlier cars competing. This is actual footage of cars competing in the Guest Class of the MLR Sprint series this year.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Fair enough, although some generic footage of some R32/3/4's doing sprint-type stuff interspersed within may have gone some way to help it feel a bit more inclusive. Not here to have a go at what is a very good idea......just pointing out some ways to spread the message a bit more clearly!!

Just my 2p worth. 

I'll probably be out for 14 but would more than likely be up for 15 should it run again!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

barry P. said:


> Link to video:
> 
> 2014 GTROC Sprint Series Promo - YouTube
> 
> ...


only road tyres ??? Does that include R888's Barry ?

I know Darin well for over 10 years, I could be up for this 

Steve


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL and I thought the pit lane speed limit was 10mph !!!!!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> only road tyres ??? Does that include R888's Barry ?
> 
> I know Darin well for over 10 years, I could be up for this
> 
> Steve


R888 are classified as a road tyre as are Yokohama AD08. Which one of the cars Steve?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> LOL and I thought the pit lane speed limit was 10mph !!!!!


That was Flynn on the video! The pit lane exit is part of the Sprint course on the Castle Combe circuit.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, that is one horrible Pit lane as well as its concrete slabs and very dirty !

Probably the R35 but you never know I might spice it up with the R33


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Very interested in this.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Interested. 

Selected events though, not all of them.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I'll add you guys onto the list on the R35 section of the forum.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Any idea yet on what dates this would take place? Be interested to come watch or even enter maybe


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Would have been nice to have Oulton included for the NW members, but I do like Combe. 
Would need to know dates really.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Oulton uses the rally track for the sprints, it is very slippery and quite narrow, not the actual race circuit. Darin felt it was not really a suitable track for the GTRs although Flynn has competed here at this years sprint with his R35.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Very interested to come and watch as my driving skills are shockingly poor


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

jonnypolish said:


> Very interested to come and watch as my driving skills are shockingly poor


Only one way to make it better


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> Shame the vid only features R35's.....kind of sends the wrong message TBH. Unless i had REALLY read the text I would have thought it was GTROC R35 Sprint Series :chairshot .....





tarmac terror said:


> Not here to have a go at what is a very good idea......just pointing out some ways to spread the message a bit more clearly!!


Totally agree with the above. Especially as this was posted in the R35 "General" section first, then in the Skyline "General" section some 20 or so minutes later. I too thought it was a R35 GTR only event and didn't even bother reading it first time around.

Actually, why was this not posted in the Meetings and Events section of the forum anyway ? That's where this should be, a section that does NOT differentiate between Skylines and R35 GTR's.

As Tarmac Terror said, not here to have a go, but a little more care in where things are posted, and using the correct sections of the forum would help alleviate comments like mine and Tarmac's


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

600HP sort of rules me out unless I take off two or three HT leads, which will make the old girl a bit lumpy!

Could you not do a sort of power/weight ratio class structure? Would seem much fairer.

DaveG


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

ITSt said:


> Totally agree with the above. Especially as this was posted in the R35 "General" section first, then in the Skyline "General" section some 20 or so minutes later. I too thought it was a R35 GTR only event and didn't even bother reading it first time around.
> 
> Actually, why was this not posted in the Meetings and Events section of the forum anyway ? That's where this should be, a section that does NOT differentiate between Skylines and R35 GTR's.
> 
> As Tarmac Terror said, not here to have a go, but a little more care in where things are posted, and using the correct sections of the forum would help alleviate comments like mine and Tarmac's


Understand totally and perhaps it would be better (as you will note that is what normally happens for club events) to create a central events thread and feed it from Skyline/GT-R sections.

Barry has just stepped into this role and is organising amazing track events (and this sprint series) for all club members in 2014 so cut him some slack on this first one please ;-)


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

ATCO said:


> 600HP sort of rules me out unless I take off two or three HT leads, which will make the old girl a bit lumpy!
> 
> Could you not do a sort of power/weight ratio class structure? Would seem much fairer.
> 
> DaveG


There are several of he R35 guys who are more modified than stage 4 and would like to compete. How about a simple two classes, above 630 and below?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

barry P. said:


> There are several of he R35 guys who are more modified than stage 4 and would like to compete. How about a simple two classes, above 630 and below?


Barry, I don't think you are ever going to please everyone.

I know it's nice to have an idea before you start, but until you see how it goes it's difficult to sort Skylines and R35 GT-Rs into groups where both are together.

I personally believe an R35 will out perform a Skyline with the same power level, despite it's extra weight.
So we'll be there to make up the numbers and have a bit of fun.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Barry, I don't think you are ever going to please everyone.
> 
> I know it's nice to have an idea before you start, but until you see how it goes it's difficult to sort Skylines and R35 GT-Rs into groups where both are together.
> 
> ...


Well I have as Rob J have, performed that very test!!!

My R33 GTR running 600bhp V my R35 GTR running stage one mods around Silverstone with an X racing driver in my R33 and me driving the R35. There wasn’t a whole lot in it.

We could only pass with consent and the main differences were that the R35 felt more stable at high speed, the R33 was by far the nimblest and could get out of corners quicker, but then the immense torque of the R35 would pull it up to the R33 bumper – but not past the R33 ! 

I now think the R35 is quicker, but only because it has stage 2 mods and I have restricted the R33 to 1.4 bar boost as I like the new engine !!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Well I have as Rob J have, performed that very test!!!
> 
> My R33 GTR running 600bhp V my R35 GTR running stage one mods around Silverstone with an X racing driver in my R33 and me driving the R35. There wasn’t a whole lot in it.
> 
> ...


So basically an R35 with 550bhp and you at the wheel was as quick as an ex racing driver in an R33 with about 10% more power?

That's my point! :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, no you missed the point as it's all about TORQUE !!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> LOL, no you missed the point as it's all about TORQUE !!!!


Out of interest what tyres were both cars on?
Was your R35 on Bridgestones by any chance?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Out of interest what tyres were both cars on?
> Was your R35 on Bridgestones by any chance?


Of course as there weren't any other alternatives then and the R33 was on Toyo R888's


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam (GIT-r) did a 55.96 round Brands in a 510bhp GTR32 matching the time set by Sutcliffe in a 2013 GTR35.

R32 was on Federal 595 r-sr tyres.

Short circuit granted, but shows the oldies can be quick!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Of course as there weren't any other alternatives then and the R33 was on Toyo R888's


So not only did the Skyline need more power and an ex racing driver to keep up, it also needed better tyres? 

You're not helping. :chuckle:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Skyline's ho!

1.tarmac_terror
2.nozza1
3.johnnyG
4.ct17
5.MarkM3?
6.ITSt?
7.AlexJ
8.ATCO
9.Jonnypolish (you and I can compete over the second slowest trophy)

anyone else


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Def tempted to have a crack at one or two events


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

im up for this no probs, And im around 650bhp on cal1!

R33 GTR


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

ATCO said:


> 600HP sort of rules me out unless I take off two or three HT leads, which will make the old girl a bit lumpy!
> 
> Could you not do a sort of power/weight ratio class structure? Would seem much fairer.
> 
> DaveG


What are you going to run dave? 
R33 or the R34?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> Well I have as Rob J have, performed that very test!!!
> 
> My R33 GTR running 600bhp V my R35 GTR running stage one mods around Silverstone with an X racing driver in my R33 and me driving the R35. There wasn’t a whole lot in it.
> 
> ...


get that new engine wound up a bit mate, it should be fine around 1.8 bar! 
and then not many R35s will keep up!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Really pleased to see several of the Skyline members showing an interest in this. Keep the names coming, I think Darin will want about 30 from the GTROC and 30 Porsche to make it viable to run the second day.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

barry P. said:


> Really pleased to see several of the Skyline members showing an interest in this. Keep the names coming, I think Darin will want about 30 from the GTROC and 30 Porsche to make it viable to run the second day.


Between the Skyline's and the R35s we must be close to 30 already.

I think I have ten 964 guys from Rennlist interested already and few more I expect to put their names down. If/when its opened up to a couple of other Porsche groups, 911uk etc, 30 shouldn't be a problem. PCGB do run their own sprint series but there's only ~20 entrants.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

The Porsche route is being opened up via the PureGT forum, I know Glenn who runs that forum and Darin is now sorting out how they will advertise it on PureGT. Have you let Darin know you already have several Porsche drivers interested?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

barry P. said:


> The Porsche route is being opened up via the PureGT forum, I know Glenn who runs that forum and Darin is now sorting out how they will advertise it on PureGT. Have you let Darin know you already have several Porsche drivers interested?


Yup I'm email communication with Darin


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I'm just bumping the list Alex posted on the previous page. Is there anymore interest from the Skyline guys (or girls)?
1. tarmac terror
2. nozza1
3. johnnyG 
4. ct17
5. MarkM3
6. ITST ?
7. AlexJ
8. ATCO (should be able to use all your BHP)
9. Johnnnypolish
10. [email protected]


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

barry P. said:


> The Porsche route is being opened up via the PureGT forum, I know Glenn who runs that forum and Darin is now sorting out how they will advertise it on PureGT. Have you let Darin know you already have several Porsche drivers interested?


Some PureGT guys were at Silverstone on Sunday, I say some, they had about half the garages! Some very tasty cars in that gang.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Put me down then, but it depends when the events are. GTR shop is getting mine on the road so should have it back soon, and I guess steve can show me some of this super skill he has  I will be very rusty though, its been a while.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I would run the GTR-R33 Garage Bomber, its bad enough with only the standard brembo brakes, three laps of Silverstone and they are gone. The 34 has tiny GTS brakes!

Barry, would there be noise limit issues? I have an HKS exhaust fitted which is not exactly quiet on the ear.

That's assuming the dates don't rule me out anyway.

DaveG


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

ATCO said:


> I would run the GTR-R33 Garage Bomber, its bad enough with only the standard brembo brakes, three laps of Silverstone and they are gone. The 34 has tiny GTS brakes!
> 
> Barry, would there be noise limit issues? I have an HKS exhaust fitted which is not exactly quiet on the ear.
> 
> ...


It's one lap at a time so your standard Brembos should be fine with some decent pads. The noise limit this year was 105 static at the circuits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

I will be doing more next year in mine, really enjoyed Blyton the track suited the R35 very well. Would be nice seeing more guys get into the sprinting rather than just drag racing.


----------



## wraith r32 (Feb 15, 2007)

Maybe interested in a few rounds of this...
Question is ..are we talking just road registered/legal cars??, as i'm looking at building my GTS-T up as a track day car early next year and might be tempted..
Failing that a few sprint laps in the Autech could be fun, I'm sure we'd all love to see a B.u.s (big undercover Skyline) tanking round..:nervous:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

wraith r32 said:


> Maybe interested in a few rounds of this...
> Question is ..are we talking just road registered/legal cars??, as i'm looking at building my GTS-T up as a track day car early next year and might be tempted..
> Failing that a few sprint laps in the Autech could be fun, I'm sure we'd all love to see a B.u.s (big undercover Skyline) tanking round..:nervous:


Cars competing will need to have a valid MOT. This is to stop people turning up with race cars and blowing everybody else away who just turns up for a bit of fun in their normal road car.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll definitely be up for the snetterton round of this but as always won't be able to commit until a few weeks before.. Hopeless I know  

The 35's should be quicker, no doubt about that but the skylines will be having more fun 

And will be more interesting to watch!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

R35's have an edge with the gear box, but a well setup skyline can still pull an r35's pants down  also most of it is down to the driver. Will defo be doing this when I get mine back!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

SklyaFett said:


> R35's have an edge with the gear box, but a well setup skyline can still pull an r35's pants down  also most of it is down to the driver. Will defo be doing this when I get mine back!!


fighting talk:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

git-r said:


> I'll definitely be up for the snetterton round of this but as always won't be able to commit until a few weeks before.. Hopeless I know
> 
> The 35's should be quicker, no doubt about that but the skylines will be having more fun
> 
> And will be more interesting to watch!


You need to read my article about when I got the R35 and compared it to my R33 at Silverstone!!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

git-r said:


> fighting talk:clap:


Well gotta get the banter going, although tbh Iv done hardly any track driving. Done a fair bit of karting though. Gotta start somewhere, guess I will start behind steve and see where it goes from there


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Im up for this please. Is this where I sign up or is there another thread?

Thanks


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

SklyaFett said:


> R35's have an edge with the gear box, but a well setup skyline can still pull an r35's pants down  also most of it is down to the driver. Will defo be doing this when I get mine back!!


Not having a go but I havn't seen one yet. You are right in that the gearbox is worth 100HP though.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

1. tarmac terror
2. nozza1
3. johnnyG 
4. ct17
5. MarkM3
6. ITST ?
7. AlexJ
8. ATCO (should be able to use all your BHP)
9. Johnnnypolish
10. [email protected]
11. VernonJones


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Are MSA licences required?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Ross said:


> Are MSA licences required?


No they are not required.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Vernonjones said:


> Not having a go but I havn't seen one yet. You are right in that the gearbox is worth 100HP though.


Not having a go, but just because you have not seen it does not mean it's not possible. Anyway you have have stage 5 lol. Not much gonna touch that:runaway:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Count me in please:thumbsup:


1. tarmac terror
2. nozza1
3. johnnyG 
4. ct17
5. MarkM3
6. ITST ?
7. AlexJ
8. ATCO (should be able to use all your BHP)
9. Johnnnypolish
10. [email protected]
11. VernonJones
12. Purleskyline


I do a lot of sprinting at goodwood,fantastic track for gtr's,

They're normally 2 r35's and me in my r33,were all pretty close,we take it in turns to win,could be any one of us,were that close.

1 r35 09 model I believe around 550-580ish
2 r35 11 model I think around 600-620ish
Me r33 around 690ish,

So would agree that gearbox is worth at least 100hp,realistically more I would say.if you look at data logs you can see big drops,and speed loss through gear changes,but r35 logs are seamless.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I've had a quick look at the list on the Skyline thread and the list on the GT-R thread and tried to combine them together to get an idea of numbers. If you are still thinking of signing up please do so as soon as possible or come and have a chat at the Autosport show in Jan.
1.tarmacterror
2.nozza1
3.johnnyG
4.CT17
5.MarkM3
6.ITST
7.AlexJ
8.ATCO
9.Johnnypolish
[email protected]
11.VernonJones
12.Purleskyline
13.ben15476
14.goldgtr35
15.Ja5on
16.BND
17.Tin
18.manjit
[email protected]
20.Flynn
21.Steve
22.MattGTR750
23.Wosisnam
24.R1Mark
25.David Yu
26.git-r


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

wrong thread


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Depending on the locations (and dates) I am definitely up for proving just how bad a driver I am  So long as there is some advise on how to improve, Im game.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Updated list.
1.tarmacterror
2.nozza1
3.johnnyG
4.CT17
5.MarkM3
6.ITST
7.AlexJ
8.ATCO
9.johnnypolish
[email protected]
11.VernonJones
12.Pureskyline
13.ben15476
14.goldgtr35
15.Ja5on
16.BND
17.Tin
18.manjit
[email protected] (assuming he hasn't bought a Bavarian wagon by then!)
20.Flynn
21.Steve
22.MattGTR750
23.Wosisnam
24.R1Mark
25.David Yu
26.git-r
27.wmd gtr
28.nurburgringgtr
29.GTaaaaaaaarrrrrr
30.grahamc
__________________


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Great news, the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series is going ahead! We have three confirmed dates for the series:
Fri. 28th March Castle Combe
Sun. 1st June Blyton Park
Sun. 5th Oct Snetterton
You may also enter the MLR Sprints as a "Guest" if there are enough available places, these dates are:
29th March Castle Combe
26th April Oulton Park Rally
31st May Blyton
28th June Hethel
30th Aug Teeside.

Final regs etc will be posted in a few days however if you wish to make a start getting cars sorted here are the basics, cars must have a current MOT although they can be trailered to and from the venue, tyres must be road tyres with no tyre softener added. a fire extinguisher must be mounted in the car within reach of the driver, helmets are compulsory and fireproof suits are recommended.

I will be on the GTROC stand (Hall 19) at the Autosport Show for all four days if anybody wants to come and have a chat about the Sprint Series.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Great news look forward to it.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

barry,you rearly need to get goodwood onto the sprint series,its a fantastic track for gtr's,maybe get in contact with some of the local clubs to make up numbers.

thanks paul.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

purleskyline said:


> barry,you rearly need to get goodwood onto the sprint series,its a fantastic track for gtr's,maybe get in contact with some of the local clubs to make up numbers.
> 
> thanks paul.


The Sprint series is organised by the MLR team, they have all the timing gear etc and arrange the circuits. The GTROC have negotiated with them to run a second day at the circuits which they have already booked. I'm sure they have already looked at Goodwood as a possible venue and either cost or noise would have ruled it out. What noise limit does Goodwood have, the current sprint circuits are allowing 105db static, most venues are considerably lower than this.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Barry,

Goodwood 105db static when we run in sprints.

I know they have strict noise limits but have been a bit more relaxed towards end of last year,they're allowed to regulate they're noise now,but still have to declare records to council I believe

As they run 4 or 5 cars out at 10 second or so intervals a time,I think the noise bank they use now should accommodate us ok.

Thanks paul


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Entries now on sale in the GTROC shop for the first round at Castle Combe. Get your entries in ASAP before the Porsche guys get all the places. Look forward to seeing how the Skylines and GTRs go against the Porsche.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Entries now on sale in the GTROC shop for the first round at Castle Combe. Get your entries in ASAP before the Porsche guys get all the places. Look forward to seeing how the Skylines and GTRs go against the Porsche.


Just tried to book Barry but there's only one sprint available (round 1). Do we just book three of those or are the others rounds to add?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Really Glad you guys got this up and running :thumbsup:

At some time Mr P we really need to chat 

Steve


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

And the date is wrong - it says 03/03/2014


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> And the date is wrong - it says 03/03/2014



Maybe he's trying to tell you something


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> And the date is wrong - it says 03/03/2014


That's not me that's Speed Merchant, I'll send him a text.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Entries can be bought in the Club Shop, £130 for a days sprinting at Castle Combe.

Product Categories GTROC Track Days ? GTROC


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Can the members who expressed an interest and are available to do this date get their entries in ASAP. Quick reminder, noise limit is 105db, current MOT, road tyres only. Helmet compulsory and extinguisher in the car which can be reached by the driver. You are allowed to take a passenger but they must also have a helmet and have signed on.
If you require insurance for the Sprint then Pace Ward will provide cover at a very reasonable rate however the vehicle must have road cover through Pace Ward. REIS (tel 01159651020) will provide stand alone cover for the Sprint, tel them for details re cost.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Several of the R35 now entered, where's all the Skyline entries?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I can only confirm around 1 month before sadly.. 
Would only be able to make Snetterton..


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Can the members who expressed an interest and are available to do this date get their entries in ASAP. Quick reminder, noise limit is 105db, current MOT, road tyres only. Helmet compulsory and extinguisher in the car which can be reached by the driver. You are allowed to take a passenger but they must also have a helmet and have signed on.
> If you require insurance for the Sprint then Pace Ward will provide cover at a very reasonable rate however the vehicle must have road cover through Pace Ward. REIS (tel 01159651020) will provide stand alone cover for the Sprint, tel them for details re cost.


And if everything works out to plan I will be there taking the pictures for you guys :clap:

Keep your and my fingers crossed because I am looking forward to this mini series and lets hope there are more to come next year 

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

You can get that pic of Combe up now Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> You can get that pic of Combe up now Steve :thumbsup:


Yep got enough privileges now :clap:

But where 
is the best section to post the pictures :shy:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Booked on and paid castle combe:thumbsup:

Thanks Barry

Paul.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Yep got enough privileges now :clap:
> 
> But where
> is the best section to post the pictures :shy:


Steve, if they are shots of George, Flynn and Lawsy stick them up in the thread in the R35 section.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

purleskyline said:


> Booked on and paid castle combe:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Barry
> 
> Paul.


Excellent news, many thanks Paul. I will be really interested in seeing how the Skylines do compared to the R35.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Japanese Performance Magazine are doing a feature on the Sprint in next months magazine and should be following this up with results from each round.

Can anybody who expressed an interest get their entries in ASAP. Many thanks,Barry. :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

AlexJ said:


> Between the Skyline's and the R35s we must be close to 30 already.
> 
> I think I have ten 964 guys from Rennlist interested already and few more I expect to put their names down. If/when its opened up to a couple of other Porsche groups, 911uk etc, 30 shouldn't be a problem. PCGB do run their own sprint series but there's only ~20 entrants.


Alex, how's the entries coming along on the Rennlist forum? We could do with some competition fom the Porkers :squintdan


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

As per my post on the GT-R (R35 section)...



CT17 said:


> OK, I've managed to reshuffle all my work stuff and have just paid for all three days.
> 
> :clap:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Brave if you! Hoping for reliability this year. But im all litchfield now and no Nissan so should be fine


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

barry P. said:


> Alex, how's the entries coming along on the Rennlist forum? We could do with some competition fom the Porkers :squintdan


I think a few of them are going to make some of the dates, a few of them don't know from one week to the next if their jobs are going to need them to unexpectedly jet off to far flung places, so long range commitments can be tricky.

Although on paper a 20yr old 964 is not much of a match for an R35, or an R32 for that matter 

I've booked all three dates on the assumption I'll go in the 964, the Castle Combe date looks difficult for a lot of the rennlist guys as we'll have been in Spa for the previous weekend. So I may actually pitch up in the R32 on that occasion.

Just trying to figure out the logistics of running both the R32 and the 964.... hmmmm feels like it would be total madness which probably means I should try to find a way.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

To try and ensure we get enough entries to get this up and running it has been decided to open this up to non GTROC members, in other words you can still enter if you have a Skyline but are not a member. The shop will change and allow non members to buy or alternatively you can buy an entry direct with Mechell of the MLR by phoning 0845 1252623


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Car still in bits I'm afraid and don't know when it will be put to together & set up.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

The GTROC/Litchfield Sprint is now taking place on Sat. 29th March. It has been moved to the Sat. due to limited entries from the GTR/Skylines however we do have a reasonable number but not enough to justify hiring the circuit for a second day. It will run alongside the MLR event, which consists of 60 Evos and Subarus. Entry to Castle Combe is free for spectators on this day and track action will begin at about 9.00 am. Hopefully several of the Skyline owners will attend to support the forum entries and see the other cars present. If you are considering taking part in the next Sprint on Sun June 1st come along to see what it's all about.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Quick reminder for anybody wanting to come along and support the GT-R and Skyline entry.

Sat. 29th March, Castle Combe circuit, free entry for spectators. :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Weather's looking good for tomorrow, Ross will be heading down in his R32 with the GTROC flags and gazebo. Hope to see a few of you at Castle Combe supporting CT17 and Alex in their Skylines. Cars will be on track from about 9.15, the circuit restaurant will be open all day and the prize giving will take place at 5pm with three drivers receiving their Litchfield trophies. Don't forget it's free entry and there will be plenty to watch as there are 70 Evos and Scoobies entered including Andy Forrests mental Scooby.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Entries are now open for the second round of the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint series at Blyton circuit on Sun Jun 1st. You can book your entry through the GTROC club shop in the trackday section or by phoning Mechell on 08451252623. 
The drivers that entered the first round had a great time, hopefully we can encourage a few more to enter this round so we have a standalone day without the Evos and Scoobies.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm already booked for Blyton, long way north for me so it'll be an overnight job, where are people staying do you think?

If the engine is rebuilt in time I'll be in the 964, as I we have at least one other 964 booked for Blyton, if not I'll be in the Skyline again.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Quick reminder for getting entries in for the Blyton round on Sun June 1st. We will not be with the Evos this time so there will be plenty of runs and the noise limit has a fairly liberal interpretation up there so if you were concerned about passing at Combe you will be fine at Blyton. Alex and Richard entered the Combe event in their Skylines and had a great time mixing it with the R35s, it would be good if a few more ventured up to Lincs. for a go at this round. Entries can be bought in the GTROC club shop in the events section, you do not need to be a GTROC member to enter.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Reminder for the Blyton Sprint. Entries due in ASAP, you can buy them from the GTROC shop. There are a couple of Skylines already entered and they are likely to be very competitive against the R35 around Blyton. It is an excellent venue with very smooth tarmac and plenty of runoff area. Looking forward to meeting some more of the Skyline guys.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Spoke to Darin today. Blyton has all new tarmac and fun looking layout for this sprint.










Here's some footage of last year's MLR day. The track is a slightly different layout to the one we will use I think.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Time to get the entries in for the last round of the Sprint Series at Snetterton Oct 5th.
Here's the video from the Blyton round and will hopefully show what a great event it is.
Entries are available in the GTROC shop or phone Mechell on 08451252623.
The car needs to MOT'd, running on road tyres, extinguisher mounted in the car and capable of passing a 105db static noise test.
You can also enter a guest class in any other car if your Skyline is in bits!
Link to the Blyton round Sprint:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3Tie7DO0_w


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Entries need to be in so we can confirm that this is taking place. Please enter through the GTROC shop or phone Mechell on the number in the post above.


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Great vid. thanks for that.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Visited my car today to see how things are going. All shaping up well and ill be at the start line!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Entries need to be in so we can confirm that this is taking place. Please enter through the GTROC shop or phone Mechell on the number in the post above.


Looking good for me getting there so will buy an entry today.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Visited my car today to see how things are going. All shaping up well and ill be at the start line!


Competition for Ant!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Competition for Ant!


Indeed - Hopefully I can stay in touch with the flying Ausie


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Get your entries in guys. Last round of the GTROC Litchfield Sprint takes place on Sun. Oct. 5th at Snetterton circuit Norfolk. Entries are £130 for the event. The car must have a current MOT, be on road tyres, have a suitable fire extinguisher fitted, pass the 105db static noise test and crash helmets must be worn on circuit.
Spectators are welcome and you can come along and pay on the day, if you are not sure about whether you will pass the noise test do the noise check and if you are ok you can then pay your entry.
For payment details contact Mechell on 08451252623


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Excellent final round at Snetterton yesterday, a good turnout of Skylines entered which gave a very good account of themselves up against the R35 boys with some healthy competition for the podium places. Many congratulations to Goldie, Sam and John who all took home a trophy from the series sponsors Litchfields.
Next year we are hoping for bigger and better, any comments on how it can be improved please PM me as we will be having a planning meeting for 2015 in the next few weeks.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Barry if the Radical is allowed in track who they allow a single seater? I am very interested in doing this next year if not in the skyline.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Younes, use the 32 your developing!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

R32 will never be as quick 

I can do but will need to invest in some proper 3 way dampers and extensive she'll stiffening


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> Barry if the Radical is allowed in track who they allow a single seater? I am very interested in doing this next year if not in the skyline.


To help boost the numbers at the Sprint Darin opened up a "guest" class, I was under the impression that cars competing in this also had to have MOT etc. there was a big discussion last year on the MLR site when one of the members wanted to enter his OMS hill climb car in the guest class but was not allowed to. 
Chris contacted me and asked if it was ok to bring the Radical along and he had already spoken to Iain, I told him to contact Darin who would have the final say as he organises the sprint and also sorts out insurance and circuit hire etc. as you are aware Chris ran the Radical, he was on road tyres not slicks but it still was very quick, in fact I think it's quickest time was done with a passenger on board.Chris previously owned a stage 5 GTR and has been on the 100 circuit with both cars, he told me the SR3 is easly 5 secs a lap quicker. 
With regards to running single seaters next year I think it is highly unlikely, the current thinking for next year is probably a combined day of sprinting with the Evos, Subarus and GTR/Skylines. On Sat the sprint had 14 Evos and about 20 Subarus, previous years numbers were up to 60 cars, and I think for most circuits they need about 50 cars out to break even. On Sun, even with the guest cars out, the MLR are likely to have made a loss on the event.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> R32 will never be as quick
> 
> I can do but will need to invest in some proper 3 way dampers and extensive she'll stiffening


No road car will be as quick as a single seater round a circuit, but you would be competing against GTRs and seeing how well yours goes against 35s etc.

That is what I find interesting!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Although owning a couple of nice track toys I woudl love to enter, I do think it should be MOT'able machinery.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

markM3 said:


> No road car will be as quick as a single seater round a circuit, but you would be competing against GTRs and seeing how well yours goes against 35s etc.
> 
> That is what I find interesting!
> 
> ...



Owning probable one of the most track focused Road going GTR's around, and some track toys, I can say without a doubt that even my R35 wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

markM3 said:


> No road car will be as quick as a single seater round a circuit, but you would be competing against GTRs and seeing how well yours goes against 35s etc.
> 
> That is what I find interesting!
> 
> ...


Fighting the GTRs will be fun that is for sure and Sam has been doing great so far and almost won it so for me that would be my challenge also  it is possible but need to get to grips with my R32 but remember Sam has had a lot of seat time to get his car to his liking. For me I need to get the handling right and play about a bit so that will all depend on funds. The Renault is already a known quantity for me and as quick as or slightly quicker than the Radicals in general. But as it does not qualify to enter I will have to use my R32!

The Renault will be available for anyone interested to hire for general testing but the requirement is that you have a national b licence. Inbox me if anyone is interested.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> Fighting the GTRs will be fun that is for sure and Sam has been doing great so far and almost won it so for me that would be my challenge also  it is possible but need to get to grips with my R32 but remember Sam has had a lot of seat time to get his car to his liking. For me I need to get the handling right and play about a bit so that will all depend on funds. The Renault is already a known quantity for me and as quick as or slightly quicker than the Radicals in general. But as it does not qualify to enter I will have to use my R32!


Personally I think the R32 is much better for the event.
Otherwise you'll have no competition at all.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Agree sometimes you need the pressure to make you dig deep and get that extra pace!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> Agree sometimes you need the pressure to make you dig deep and get that extra pace!


To me, it's easy to go and do a track day if you just want to drive round, or turn up in a car far more capable and overtake loads of people without really trying.
You'll get far more laps too.

The Sprints are competitive, so you actually have a chance to pit yourself against others.
Turning up in clearly far more capable car isn't a way to be competitive.

I don't see the point in taking a gun to a knife fight.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well Younes, I hope to get to do a round or 2 too and I have about as much seat time as you!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> To me, it's easy to go and do a track day if you just want to drive round, or turn up in a car far more capable and overtake loads of people without really trying.
> You'll get far more laps too.
> 
> The Sprints are competitive, so you actually have a chance to pit yourself against others.
> ...


I totally Agree. Iain offered me his race car for last sunday. but it would have felt just like that.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> To me, it's easy to go and do a track day if you just want to drive round, or turn up in a car far more capable and overtake loads of people without really trying.
> You'll get far more laps too.
> 
> The Sprints are competitive, so you actually have a chance to pit yourself against others.
> ...


For me it is a mix of two things yes in the FR it will just be me chasing the absolute maximum I can extract from myself and the car at a much higher level than any GTR can ever achieve. That is why several years ago I got my race licence and ventured into this. 

The skyline is a different beast the level of performance is much lower but again it is about pushing the car to its absolute limits and that is some what determined by how well the car is setup and working on the track. The human levels are lower that is for sure because you only have to deal with mechanical grip. On a car with aero that is much more fun and much more challenge more so when your mechanical grip tails off and the aero just begin that is all about the mental side to explore even higher limits than before.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

markM3 said:


> Well Younes, I hope to get to do a round or 2 too and I have about as much seat time as you!!


My R32 is totally different, new engine, new brakes, new suspension new gearbox new diffs so that is why I need to do a few shake down sessions and explore how the car feels compared to the one I know for a long time 

If everything I have done works out to how I expect the car will be one crazy track animal!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Exactly. Develop an r32 and compete. This is for gtr's and road cars not track day specials and single seaters. You need to find a different outlet for those


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah just bought a load more handling goodies for my r32 so looks like I'll be doing some sprints next year


----------

